# Sick Piranah



## M Piranha (Dec 24, 2011)

Hi does anyone have any suggestions, my p started with a white like mark on their sides now one has an open sore. I was told most likeley they are breeding but Im not confident with that answer. I have raised water temp to 80 f I have been treating them for 3 days now with Melafix with no signs of improvement. Their appitite is low, I have also been using aquarium salt. Their PH is around 6.8 to 7.0. 25% Water is changed weekly. I have a good filtration system " EHEIM " Only 3 piranah in a 150 gallon tank 6' long X 18" wide and 20" deep. They are close to a year old, this is the first time this has happened,
Im having difficulty on downloading pics on how this has progressed.
M


----------



## beastin (Apr 12, 2011)

white spots could just be a bite that is healing. dont worry about it. they heal themselves. i dont think you should add anything to your water


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

Mela fix is good I would use it for around a week. You may add some Pima fix to the tank also. The wounds could also be from a heater burn. Keep up with your water changes add the mela/pima fix and do not forget to remove any carbon media during treatment.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2012)

zippa gave great advice. I too would recommend using both Pimafix and Melafix togther as one is great for bacterial and the other will cover fungal.


----------

